# help with CPT - Can anyone give their opinion



## ggparker14 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can anyone give their opinion on CPT for following procedure? The pt has an ingrown nail.

Note reads: Digital block-the proximal digit /web space was prepped with betadine and anesthetized with 1% lidocaine without epi @ 2,4,8 and 10 o'clock positions to block both the dorsal and volar digital nerves. Strict sterile technique was used throughout the procedure. Patient tolerated the procedure well with no know complications. Edge of overlying tissue elevated with evacuation of small amount of purellent materal and blood.

Please note the physician was not able to pull the ingrown nail.
Also is the digital block a separate CPT or included with another appropriate CPT?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 22, 2011)

Digital blocks are bundled with surgical procedures. They can be coded alone for pain control.

I don't see documentation to support the provider's intent or unsuccessful attempt to excise the nail (11750) or perform a skin wedge excision (11765) to code a reduced or discontinued service. No incision was noted to code 10060, either.


----------



## DCoburn (Jul 24, 2011)

*Help with CPT suggestion*

Review CPT code 11720, looking at the minimal documentation; it seem to support an debridement.

Just a suggestion.

DC


----------

